
Frictionless, free and private sharing between devices - thesocialcode
https://copypaste.me
======
gus_massa
In "Manually", I can get the URL
[https://copypaste.me/connect](https://copypaste.me/connect) and a secret 6
letters code and in "Invite" I get and a long thing that looks like a hash
[https://copypaste.me/ws9k5hr481xv0vns6nk6v7dn1pABCXYZ](https://copypaste.me/ws9k5hr481xv0vns6nk6v7dn1pABCXYZ)
(I changed the last letters, just in case).

I expected to get the plain URL and the URL with the hash in the same tab.

Also, the countdowns says 4.9 minutes that is fine for me, but it is weird for
most people.

And does the QR expire after some time? Why not also 5 minutes and a refresh
button?

I think this is good for a snippet of code or something, but I'd be very
afraid to use it to send a password.

~~~
thesocialcode
Hi! Thanks for your comments. The QR and manual code refresh automatically
every two minutes. I'm however not showing that near the QR because UX wise
that didn't make sense, since you only have to scan it so for most users there
not really a need to know how long it's still valid. The invite-code (the
hash) expires in 5 minutes I'm refreshing it every two minutes. I agree by the
way on '4.9' looking a bit weird. Will fix that soon! FYI - For security
purpose, I'm considering two devices a 'pair' which only allows two devices to
connect to each other. If someone somehow does manage to connect a third
device, all screen immediately drop their connection and turn red to notify
the user(s) of a possible breach. No data it transferred from that point on.
Furthermore, the tokens are there to connect the two devices (usually it's two
of your own devices or you device and that of a friend, colleague or relative
to know is on the other side). After connection the devices exchange public
keys and the data is encrypted and transferred solely between those two
devices. QUESTION: I don't fully understand what you mean by 'I expected to
get the plain URL and the URL with the hash in the same tab'. Do you mean when
clicking on the link '/connect' in the interface it should open in the same
tab? (if so: I agree as well, and will correct that. Was a leftover from
development)

~~~
gus_massa
I wanted something like this, (sorry for the horrible redesign)
[https://imgur.com/a/uzywliW](https://imgur.com/a/uzywliW)

Where you can get the 6 leter code or the full link in the same tab.

I'd not remove the option to get the link from the invite tab, anyway.

Also, I thin it's not what you expect, but this can be used to share date
between two persons. It's not obvious how to get to the /connect page if you
get the 6 letters code by phone. Perhaps add some big button for that case?
Like the manual tab, but it says "receive"??

PS: To separate paragraph here, remember to use a blank line.

~~~
thesocialcode
Ah yes, I understand now thanks. Will have to think a bit about a proper UX
for such a toggle, but I like the suggestion (also the 'receive' hint).

Question: In your earlier comment you mention that it doesn't feel safe to
share things like passwords yet. I'm aiming to make the service as trustworthy
as possible. For instance, I offer it from within a foundation (so no profit
goals, VC money or anything) and I open sourced the code so people can check
for themselves what the code is doing and if I'm keeping my word about
statements concerning privacy and zero-knowledge etc. Would you have any
suggestions for me that can help to build the trust required for a service
like this?

p.s. blank line, got it! I'm clearly a newbie here :p

~~~
gus_massa
I think you won't be able to convince me to use this for passwords until the
site is very big and well known.

I tried it anyway with some dummy words. It is nice the sign to remember to
clean the clipboard.

~~~
thesocialcode
I get that. Will work on making it big and well known then :p Till later,
cheers!

------
thesocialcode
CopyPaste.me helps you when you need to send a password, text snippet or file
from one phone, laptop or tablet to another device. No more painstakingly
typing in your password character by character, sending yourself pieces of
text via email or having to look for a USB stick. As long as you have a
browser, you are ready to start sharing data between devices.

